# WIP- Making my first ever slingshot



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

I just recently got the slingshot bug so now I figured it is time to make my first slingshot. I hope I am posting this thread in the right spot. I will be posting pictures from design to finish of the build so hopefully I learn a bit more about slingshots and others may also learn something from my experience.... at least what not to do. LOL I barely know the basics of slingshots and haven't really done any shooting in years. The band on my slingshot actually broke first pull because of dry rot. Please feel free to let me know if anything I am doing will not work or if there is something that may work better or even if you think it looks dumb. You won't hurt my feelings. Well here is where I'm at as of now. I attached a pic of a piece of scrap wood that I cut and shaped into a kind of slingshot. Since I have little to no idea of what I'm looking for in a slingshot I had to cut something out to see how it feels. The attached drawing is a refined version of the wood pattern. I would love to hear what you all think so far of the design and size I have so far. I still do not know If I prefer OTT or TTT, Flat bands or tubes so I will try to make this slingshot work with as many combinations as possible. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. I am hoping to cut out this latest drawing out of a scrap piece of wood tomorrow to see how it feels and looks. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

First off, that is Fiberboard you used. You need furniture grade plywood, an HDPE sheet(thick cutting board), or a bamboo cutting board just to name a few options. That fiberboard is not strong enough, and doesn't sand well, so it will wear and tear the bands quickly. The shape is good, you just need better material.

Second: buy yourself a cutting mat, and a roll cutter to cut your own flatbands. It's a worthy investment, and there are plenty of videos on YouTube that will teach you how.

Third: to get you started, go to Simple-Shot.com. They have "EVERYTHING SLINGSHOTS!". You will find everything you need to get started from elastic, pouches, ammo, and even the wood you need.
Have fun, and shoot safe!


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info Newslingshotguy. I'm not planning to use that material for the actual slingshot. I just wanted to cut something out so that I can see how it feels in my hand since I have only held a couple generic slingshots in the past. I'm hoping to cut out a wood pattern of the drawing tonight to see how it feels so I can move on with finalizing the design and start deciding what material to use. I have a small selection of different wood, micarta and G10. I hear I may be able to get some band material from local medical supply places so I will see what I can find since I would prefer not ordering just band material online.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I do this all the time when making a new frame shape. I call it "rapid prototyping". If you are making a non symmetrical shape I think its even more important to whip out a quick model to see how it feels. On one frame, when I held it up in the shoot I found I had to rotate my forearm in order to bring the fork tips plumb and square to the world. I changed the radius in two spots and when held out it all just fell naturally into place. Whipping out a plywood proto is well worth the time.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am pretty new to SS also but, I think I have made a dozen or so in the last year. ( wish I had started numbering them) The best advise I can offer is to handle the SS a lot while you are in rthe process. You will soon discover what FEELS good in the hand and what feels akward. I think that is 90% of making a good shooting SS.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I cut out a second, as Greavous calls it, "rapid prototype". I like that term. It only takes me about 20 min. I cut it out to the drawing I posted earlier. As I was grinding the profile and handling it I realized I had to make some more adjustments to it for my fingers to be comfortable. I also ground away some of the blockyness....Is that even a word. LOL. Check out attachment to see what I came up with.

I know I will be making more adjustments as I start making the actual frame but it looks like this is it for the most part. Now it is time for me to decide on the actual materials to use. I took out some of my options. See attachment.

I have some brass which I am considering using as the core. There is also some liner material in a few different colors, cocobolo, zebra wood, purple heart, paduk and probably my favorite non burl wood, black palm. I have some other options also but I didn't want to take it out because if I make a big mess my wife will not be impressed. LOL. This is likely the point where this build may slow down a bit because I will probably have a hard time committing to the materials I will end up using. Who knows. I may have to check out what other woods I can pick up. The other thing I thinking I want to do is have a screw on clamp to hold the band on instead of tying. That's it for tonight but feel free to comment as you wish and thanks for looking.

Oh ya. I already have plans for my second slingshot but I have to get thru this one first. LOL


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great! Although I would prefer the forks size a little lower, overall it looks okay. You might try adjusting them when you shoot this one for a while.(You may feel that when you draw the bands, your holding hand will be under quite big pressure). Now you just have to cut out some bands an try it out!


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Aras. I will take the fork length into consideration before i start making the slingshot. I'm hoping to start cutting materials today. I think I finally decided on the materials I will use.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I said it once before and I am going to say it again. This may be your first but I will bet my lunch money that it won't be the last. Keep going bud you are definitely on the right track and with the abundance of material you have you will not be at a loss. My only suggestion is that for your first three or four slingshots I would use an easily replaceable material as I can almost guarantee you that you will want to refine certain parts of the design once you have shot a few hundred shots. Otherwise bravo bud keep us posted. 
Clint.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Clint. The second one is already in my mind. Since this is my first it will likely be a bit sentimental and once i start realizing what i like and want i will probably be giving it to my son, when the time is right, which just turned 5. If it ends up not being a very good shooter hopefully it will at least look pretty on a stand. Lol.

I started cutting today and was thinking about slingshot weight. Is there anything about weight i should take into consideration such as heavier is maby more stable, lighter is easier to shoot for longer periods of time, etc? Reason I'm asking is because i was cutting and shaping the brass and it is on the heavier side so i should start planning on how much weight to try to shed if any.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Once again that is a matter of preference. I think a shooter should have some heft to it to absorb the shock of the band release but it is definitely is a personal thing. That's why you will be making more and more. I would drop as much weight from the brass without effecting the structural integrity. You still have scales and pins etc to add on which adds weight but you also need to consider the aesthetics so it can't be too thin or thick depending on what sort of look you are aiming to get. 
Good luck and keep us posted. 
Clint.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Clint. I drilled some lightening holes in the brass. Those lightening holes also give some space for the epoxy. I also tapered the handle portion of the brass frame. Lightens it up a bit but I also like the way it looks. Its been a busy couple days but I did get some shop time. I have a bunch of the pieces cut. The handle is black palm, center is ebony macassar and the forks are padauk. Dont mind all the drills and long pins. Let me know what you all think. Here it is so far.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Me likie!!!!!
Thanks for the pictures, those colours are going to pop when you are done with that. I think you got yourself the makings of something amazing there. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. 
Me likie a lot.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks. I'm getting more excited as i see it coming together. I would love to have it epoxied tomorrow night but I still have to cut a rew more pieces and there will be about 14 pins holding it together that I still have to cut. I could have went with a simpler design but i don't think I would be having as much fun with it.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a great looking SS.....every ambitious..... What did you use to cut out the brass? It looks like it is pretty thick. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. I am also having more fun with SS than I expected.....thanks, largely, to the SS Forum.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Grandpa Pete. The brass is about 0.180 thick. I used my band saw to cut it out and belt grinder to profile it. I agree. .. It is a lot more fun than expected.

Here's an update pic. Still making progress but unfortunately I will probably not be gluing it all up tonight but you never know how ambitious i get.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

I just about have all of the pieces fit together for the main frame. As I was fitting it together I was also trying to figure out how I should do the final gluing. I was going to just go for it and assemble all in one shot but that could easily turn into a messy disaster. I think I will glue in stages starting with the handle and working my way to the forks. I am thinking probably 2 or 3 rounds of gluing. I was trying to het it together so it cures over night and all day tomorrow but i better call it a night and start fresh tomorrow. I am really starting to see what it isggoing to look like now and I am getting excited. .... ya I'm kinda weird like that. Lol. Well. Here's where I decided to stop for the night.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

I was back at it again. I just finished gluing it all together. It is all clamped up and looks like a disaster but i think it is going in the right direction. By the time I get home tomorrow the epoxy should be set and i can start profiling the wood and do some shaping. I still have to make the clamps for the bands but I won't start on that until the fork is profiled and shaped. I will post pics tomorrow of what it looks like before and after profiling.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought I'd give an update of where I'm at. I haven't posted anything for a few days but I've been working on the ss. I also got some of the golds green band, rotary knife and cutting mat. Here area few pics. The first one is when i just took the clamps after letting the epoxy cure for a day. The second two are the front and back after some profiling and shaping. Let me know what you all think so far. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

looking real sharp! You do realize that we expect your next one to be even nicer dont you?


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Greavous. I thought about that. Lol. My plans for my second are already in the works but it will be simpler but totally different. I will shoot this one for a while so I can see if I need to change anything about the feel.... who am I kidding. I will probably start on my second as soon as i finish this one. Lol


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I know it's going to be hard, but, yeah - finish this one first! You have done SO WELL !!

I wish some of the other 'newbies' would all come and have a look at "What's Possible" by having a good look and read of what's here on the forum! Icho, You can be proud of yourself! Not being scared to 'have a go' and 'asking and taking note' along the way - and, look what you have to show for it! A Beautiful Slingshot! I love the Brass idea- but, had 'no- idea' of the other pieces you had in mind! Adventurous, You Bet!

Keep going man, I am keen to see this finished and banded up! :banana:


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Dogbox. I will definitely finish this one before I start on the next. I already have too many projects on the go and my wife seems to keep wanting to add more. Lol.

I hope others can learn something from this thread because it definitely helped me.

I still have some finishing to do but I also still have to make the clamps for the bands. I'm hoping to be done by the weekend and then I will move on to a holster for it.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Dont feel as if there is something wrong with you if you find you have a drawer full of shooters that have never touched a band never the less been shot. On to the next one!


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for preparing me for my future Greavous. Lol


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

ICHO, It looks really nice. I have been doing natural fork, some plywood and some from wood blocks but, after seeing what you are doing combining materials I think I might try building one myself. I have all the tools needed.

Do you have a special metal cutting blade in your bandsaw for cutting the brass?

Keep up the good work.

GP


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

That's your first? 0.0

Wow, Most people normally either have a natural with barely any shaping in the classic "Y" shape or similar, Not a layered masterpeice!


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Grandpa Pete. Go for it. You will learn more and the final product will mean a lot more if you challenge yourself. I have a metal cutting bandsaw. I think it is a general purpose 18tpi bimetal blade. I use it for metal and wood. I also have a small wood bandsaw but it is currently not working. The blade keeps coming off. Keep in mind that a wood cutting bandsaw will probably not work good for metal unless you can slow it way down. The high speed will burn up the blade or shear the teeth off.

Thanks individual. It is my first slingshot but my other hobby is knifemaking which I have been doing for a couple years now. There are some similarities when it comes to the handles.

Thanks again for the compliments. I'm really getting excited about finishing it up.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Icho said:


> Thanks Grandpa Pete. Go for it. You will learn more and the final product will mean a lot more if you challenge yourself. I have a metal cutting bandsaw. I think it is a general purpose 18tpi bimetal blade. I use it for metal and wood. I also have a small wood bandsaw but it is currently not working. The blade keeps coming off. Keep in mind that a wood cutting bandsaw will probably not work good for metal unless you can slow it way down. The high speed will burn up the blade or shear the teeth off.
> 
> Thanks individual. It is my first slingshot but my other hobby is knifemaking which I have been doing for a couple years now. There are some similarities when it comes to the handles.
> 
> Thanks again for the compliments. I'm really getting excited about finishing it up.


I am looking forward to seeing the SS when finished......I am sure it will fantastic.


----------



## aidy (May 15, 2014)

me to cant wait to see this one finished and banded aidy


----------

